# Scooter pictures



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

Lets see some pics of your scooters! Grew up on a scooter and love to see pics of some custom rides!


----------



## billsandducks (Jul 20, 2016)

15'10" custom
Based off a 18' RFL
60 merc Bigfoot. 
Runs in spit gets up in nothing. 
For sale.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

1987 Dargel 20 scooter


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

.35 gauge all welded, home built 90 Yamaha jet. It goes where prop could only wish. No fiberglass hull I'd want to trade for.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

pmgoffjr said:


> .35 gauge all welded, home built 90 Yamaha jet. It goes where prop could only wish. No fiberglass hull I'd want to trade for.


what kind of mileage do you get?


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

gotmuddy said:


> what kind of mileage do you get?


Never really measured it but a full day from swan point to shoal water to contee to power lake and back is about 9 gallons. Don't know or really care if that's good or bad.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

pmgoffjr said:


> Never really measured it but a full day from swan point to shoal water to contee to power lake and back is about 9 gallons. Don't know or really care if that's good or bad.


from a rough guess with google earth thats like 45 miles roundtrip, if your getting 9mpg with a jet I need to look at your boat better because thats unheard of! I have a 90hp yamaha with a prop.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

You're probably right I don't run WFO much it's not a lot of fun, usually 3/4 throttle which is about 28 mph. All that said the most fuel I've ever used in a day was about 15 gallons. 

The hull only weighs 350 lbs so it's not like I'm pushing a garbage scow.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

gotmuddy said:


> from a rough guess with google earth thats like 45 miles roundtrip, if your getting 9mpg with a jet I need to look at your boat better because thats unheard of! I have a 90hp yamaha with a prop.


um, that's 5 mpgs.........still really good tho.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Spots and Dots said:


> um, that's 5 mpgs.........still really good tho.


I totally blame the calculator.:rotfl:
5mpg with a jet is awesome.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

pmgoffjr said:


> You're probably right I don't run WFO much it's not a lot of fun, usually 3/4 throttle which is about 28 mph. All that said the most fuel I've ever used in a day was about 15 gallons.
> 
> The hull only weighs 350 lbs so it's not like I'm pushing a garbage scow.


more info/pics of hull? its .350" thick???


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

gotmuddy said:


> more info/pics of hull? its .350" thick???


35 gauge is 5/64ths or .078"


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I doubt I'm getting 5 mpg. I'm also running a lot of shortcuts that might not be obvious on maps. 

The boat was built in San Marcos by a welder that built about 25 boats over a ten year span, brain cramping his name. You still see one pop up for sale time to time. Mine was his first build. It's built really stout, I can bash a oyster reef sticking out of the water and just keep going, just a cloud of debris in your wake. 

It handles like garbage, it doesn't really turn, you just slide it in the direction you want. Jets only turn under power so if you get crossways running a ditch, hold on cause we're gonna end up on the bank. No biggie it's easy enough to slide back in the water. 

Jet can run super thin, but the biggest difference is how much less water it takes to get out in. Way less. 

Are they for everyone? Not even. If you have to fish with four people, drag a walmart around with you and comfort is more important than function then no.


----------



## cruss (Aug 31, 2005)

*scooter*

my ss scooter


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

pmgoffjr said:


> I doubt I'm getting 5 mpg. I'm also running a lot of shortcuts that might not be obvious on maps.
> 
> The boat was built in San Marcos by a welder that built about 25 boats over a ten year span, brain cramping his name. You still see one pop up for sale time to time. Mine was his first build. It's built really stout, *I can bash a oyster reef sticking out of the water and just keep going, just a cloud of debris in your wake.
> *
> ...


Wouldn't oyster debris destroy that jet pump if it gets sucked up into it?


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Not at all. Stainless impeller pretty well chews them up. What will happen if I run over a pile of loose shell, it'll clog up the exit tube and shut you down. I carry a piece of sharpened rebar to crunch them up and in two minutes gone again. We take all the grates out so grass doesn't clog you up, so that's the trade off.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

pmgoffjr said:


> I doubt I'm getting 5 mpg. I'm also running a lot of shortcuts that might not be obvious on maps.
> 
> The boat was built in San Marcos by a welder that built about 25 boats over a ten year span, brain cramping his name. You still see one pop up for sale time to time. Mine was his first build. It's built really stout, I can bash a oyster reef sticking out of the water and just keep going, just a cloud of debris in your wake.
> 
> ...


I have talked to you before about your boat. I took a jet powered jon last year to texas on my annual trip. I loved the jet but that 50hp evinrude got terrible mileage.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Drag and horsepower make a big difference. When you get the motor height just right so it's not plowing through the water it's a big leap. I have enough power that I can run at far less than WFO and still do ok. Friend has a very similar hull with a 60 and he burns a lot more gas cause he's got it fire walled most of the time. It's never going to be as efficient as a prop but that's not why I got it. 

Full throttle is only about 3 mph faster than 3/4 and uses a lot less gas. 28 or 31 isn't a big enough difference. I've had several 80 mph boats, a couple that could break 90, and one that could run a hunnerd. I'm good for now.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

pmgoffjr said:


> Drag and horsepower make a big difference. When you get the motor height just right so it's not plowing through the water it's a big leap. I have enough power that I can run at far less than WFO and still do ok. Friend has a very similar hull with a 60 and he burns a lot more gas cause he's got it fire walled most of the time. It's never going to be as efficient as a prop but that's not why I got it.
> 
> Full throttle is only about 3 mph faster than 3/4 and uses a lot less gas. 28 or 31 isn't a big enough difference. I've had several 80 mph boats, a couple that could break 90, and one that could run a hunnerd. I'm good for now.


how big is the scooter? to weigh 350lb I wouldnt think it was real big, although with that thin of aluminum it may be.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

It's 15 feet. Thin??? Hardly. Your store bought tracker and alumicraft are .10. The custom guys brag on their .20 gauge builds. It's all aluminum, hull deck stringers and console. Closed cell foam front to back, think of a surfboard 

Can't say I can't tump it over but it'll never sink.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

pmgoffjr said:


> It's 15 feet. Thin??? Hardly. Your store bought tracker and alumicraft are .10. The custom guys brag on their .20 gauge builds. It's all aluminum, hull deck stringers and console. Closed cell foam front to back, think of a surfboard
> 
> Can't say I can't tump it over but it'll never sink.


So how thick is your boat?


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Smaller version of Pmg's ........


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Those things are so efficient, I'd have to _wear _all my cr_p... and that wouldn't be any fun :^)

Kudos to you guys who have it down to a science on scooters.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

pmgoffjr said:


> It's 15 feet. Thin??? Hardly. Your store bought tracker and alumicraft are .10. The custom guys brag on their .20 gauge builds. It's all aluminum, hull deck stringers and console. Closed cell foam front to back, think of a surfboard
> 
> Can't say I can't tump it over but it'll never sink.


maybe on the coast they still make paper thin boats but all the hulls made in AR start at .75 and are considered light duty. My weld-bilt is .100" and most welded boats are .125" The real heavy hitters(inboard jets) are as thick as .250" which is excessive.

I would love to see more pics of yours though because I think it would make a great project.

***edit***

I am not trying to demean your boats quality or its functionality, in fact I think its a perfect example of purpose building a boat for what you need. I was just surprised by the thickness of material used.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Slimshady said:


> Smaller version of Pmg's ........


that would be a awesome boat up here, is that one fiberglass?


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

Slimshady said:


> Smaller version of Pmg's ........


Those are very cool boats. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

15'6" scooter built from an 18 shoalwater flats. Supper skinny!


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

15'6" scooter built from an 18 shoalwater flats. Supper skinny!


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

gotmuddy said:


> that would be a awesome boat up here, is that one fiberglass?


Aluminum. Same builder as Pmgoffjr's back in '93.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Slimshady said:


> Aluminum. Same builder as Pmgoffjr's back in '93.


both are awesome fishing machines.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

If I didn't type it right, my mistake. Mine is .35 with .20 for decks. No I'm not going to test it with a bullet, but you'd really need to see how it's all put together. Nothing moves, nothing flexes. I've seen one that runs better than mine, but it's the unicorn.

This is going to be the makeover year, new trailer, new tank, new electrical, shooting safe floor so it can go wear out another three motors. I do dread the day I can't find another three cylinder carb two stroke, more weight is not going to make it very happy.

Scooters are all about minimum. Weight is not your friend, if you must carry three friends, 400 lbs of ice, thirty rods and nineteen tackle bags, you won't be happy.

Jets take that another level, they hate excessive weight, they don't like rough water, and are a pain in the rear to navigate inside tight quarters.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I think a scooter would be great for the white river, many of the trout fisherman prefer to wade instead of fishing from a boat.


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*Good looking scooters from Coastal Custom Boats*

These all composite scooters with fiberglass hatches, recessed 316 Stainless steel hinges and many more upgrades are available at Texas Watercraft and Marine located at 10621 SPID in Corpus Christi and 501 South Point in Port Isabel. 361-937-5511


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

pmgoffjr said:


> If I didn't type it right, my mistake. Mine is .35 with .20 for decks. No I'm not going to test it with a bullet, but you'd really need to see how it's all put together. Nothing moves, nothing flexes. I've seen one that runs better than mine, but it's the unicorn.
> 
> This is going to be the makeover year, new trailer, new tank, new electrical, shooting safe floor so it can go wear out another three motors. I do dread the day I can't find another three cylinder carb two stroke, more weight is not going to make it very happy.
> 
> ...


Man that is some magic aluminum bc .250 is 3.5lbs per sq foot. .350 is almost 5lbs per foot.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone who wants to bring their micrometer and scale is more than welcome. Several guys have built their boats from the dimensions off of mine. I have never put it on a scale just took the word of the dude that built it. 

What I DO know is everyone I take fishing is thinking how easy this rig makes it. When you can navigate any water with a ripple on it you can get pretty sloppy. Knee high on a tern makes a good depth gauge. 

If you think it takes 70 grand and 300 hp to catch a redfish good chance you won't be impressed.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

Actually I am building a 1860 flat with a performance pad on the bottom that tapers to 56 at the transom. I agree you don't need a flashy boat to catch fish. I'm a aluminum boat guy for life.


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

pmgoffjr said:


> Anyone who wants to bring their micrometer and scale is more than welcome. Several guys have built their boats from the dimensions off of mine. I have never put it on a scale just took the word of the dude that built it.
> 
> What I DO know is everyone I take fishing is thinking how easy this rig makes it. When you can navigate any water with a ripple on it you can get pretty sloppy. Knee high on a tern makes a good depth gauge.
> 
> If you think it takes 70 grand and 300 hp to catch a redfish good chance you won't be impressed.


so is the hull foam filled? would be so much faster and cleaner to build with aluminum.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

The weld quality is crazy good, this guy had a steady skillful hand for sure. The stringer/bracing is what makes it all work (like any hull). 

I'll see if I can take a picture of the inside, probably won't mean much if you appreciate designs and executions.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

txshockwave said:


> Man that is some magic aluminum bc .250 is 3.5lbs per sq foot. .350 is almost 5lbs per foot.


he was using old school measurements. 35 gauge not .035":cheers:


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

"If you think it takes 70 grand and 300 hp to catch a redfish good chance you won't be impressed".[/QUOTE]

I love this quote...


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

gotmuddy said:


> he was using old school measurements. 35 gauge not .035":cheers:


I don't think so. 35 gauge aluminum would be .0056" thick. You are not building a boat out of that.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Salty Dog said:


> I don't think so. 35 gauge aluminum would be .0056" thick. You are not building a boat out of that.





9121SS said:


> 35 gauge is 5/64ths or .078"


I was going off his post.

***edit***

after doing some research 14 gauge would be 5/64 or .078", 35 gauge is .0078", WAY different.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

gotmuddy said:


> I was going off his post.
> 
> ***edit***
> 
> after doing some research 14 gauge would be 5/64 or .078", 35 gauge is .0078", WAY different.


That is for steel, 35 gauge aluminum is .0056".


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Argh..... 
It's thick. Thicker than any I've seen. I'll drag out a micrometer and stop at a scale if that makes you happy.
It's the second shallowest running non airboat I've seen, if anyone wants to build something like it I'll be happy to spill my guts on setups and avoiding the pitfalls.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

pmgoffjr said:


> Argh.....
> It's thick. Thicker than any I've seen. I'll drag out a micrometer and stop at a scale if that makes you happy.
> It's the second shallowest running non airboat I've seen, if anyone wants to build something like it I'll be happy to spill my guts on setups and avoiding the pitfalls.


I think it would be a killer setup for the rocky rivers here with a little thicker bottom, and made to where it turns better.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

2012 Babycat - loaded with 4 guys in a pinch


----------



## lose a few (Jul 1, 2015)

pmgoffjr said:


> .35 gauge all welded, home built 90 Yamaha jet. It goes where prop could only wish. No fiberglass hull I'd want to trade for.


Mr. Goff - I like your boat very much. Cool rig.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

pmgoffjr said:


> Argh.....
> It's thick. Thicker than any I've seen. I'll drag out a micrometer and stop at a scale if that makes you happy.
> It's the second shallowest running non airboat I've seen, if anyone wants to build something like it I'll be happy to spill my guts on setups and avoiding the pitfalls.


You don't have to measure it for me, I believe you.


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

hoosierplugger said:


> 2012 Babycat - loaded with 4 guys in a pinch


always liked those babycats. cool pic by the way!


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

*15xs*

I love my scooter boat, perfect for wading. The best mod i've done is removing the leaning post and adding engel cooler tie downs. The next is the rear casting platform helps add a little room when I take my boys out drifting. This boat has tons of storage. The fuel cell is under the deck so I have the whole console for storage and the front hatch is huge.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Maaan. That thing is oh-so-sexy!



Slimshady said:


> Smaller version of Pmg's ........


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

o.b. said:


> I love my scooter boat, perfect for wading. The best mod i've done is removing the leaning post and adding engel cooler tie downs. The next is the rear casting platform helps add a little room when I take my boys out drifting. This boat has tons of storage. The fuel cell is under the deck so I have the whole console for storage and the front hatch is huge.[/QUO
> 
> who makes that boat it is sweet?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't own her anymore,, great little scooter


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Don't own this little Shoalwater 14.5 anymore but it was fun.


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

Here's some more recent pics of my build.


----------



## 88shoalwater (Sep 26, 2012)

So that's what mine could look like. I love the transformation you did. Love the color too. Awesome boat man. My dad has the 14.5 and loves it.
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

*ESCB & Mowdy*

This boats been around a long time. Just went through a big makeover. And got new power. New steering, new controls, new console, new powdercoat. Pretty much new everything but push pole and fuel tank. Those are in the works. ESCB did a great job. The guy was stand up did what he said and made the boat look great.


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

88shoalwater said:


> So that's what mine could look like. I love the transformation you did. Love the color too. Awesome boat man. My dad has the 14.5 and loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir the same boat i started with right there. You could even keep more length so your 90 wouldn't bring the back end down. I wish i could afford a 60 etec it would be the perfect engine for mine but a free 48 spl with 135 compression from my bro i couldn't argue. Nice boat now cut her up! I looked at the 14.5 a lot among other scooter models and noticed that a lot of them lacked storage and features, unless you want to drop about 50k on something like a shallowsport 15. I have a total of 6 storage areas in this boat, one being insulated and rigged for livewell, but i have only used 4 of them so far. The bow has a box on each side of the center box that i have not put hatches in.


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

SBeets said:


> This boats been around a long time. Just went through a big makeover. And got new power. New steering, new controls, new console, new powdercoat. Pretty much new everything but push pole and fuel tank. Those are in the works. ESCB did a great job. The guy was stand up did what he said and made the boat look great.


Cool boat that's made to get to the fish! That's exactly what i was aiming for when i built mine. What kind of boat is that? What are the numbers, draft, weight, hole shot?


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

My boat is 04 Mowdy(Original)S10. It's 10' 9" Long with a 60" bottom. Now has 08 25 Yamaha that weights about 100lbs or less on back. The boat will float in roughly 3". As long as it's floating it will spin up. I've stuck it many of times. And always been able to get it back in the water by myself.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I was undecided during the build... but looking at it finished, LOVE it!



SBeets said:


> This boats been around a long time. Just went through a big makeover. And got new power. New steering, new controls, new console, new powdercoat. Pretty much new everything but push pole and fuel tank. Those are in the works. ESCB did a great job. The guy was stand up did what he said and made the boat look great.


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

My 16' Dargel Skooter. 115 etec.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beansicle (Nov 13, 2012)

SBeets said:


> This boats been around a long time. Just went through a big makeover. And got new power. New steering, new controls, new console, new powdercoat. Pretty much new everything but push pole and fuel tank. Those are in the works. ESCB did a great job. The guy was stand up did what he said and made the boat look great.


Where do you store your push pole while running? I've got a 10' stake out stick on my 12' scooter and cant find a good spot for it.


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

You can see the stiffy brackets


----------



## Beansicle (Nov 13, 2012)

SBeets said:


> You can see the stiffy brackets


Good deal, Im going to have to try something like that.


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

2017 TranSport BabyCat w/ 90hp Suzuki










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

*My scooter*

14.5 Shoalwater cat


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

*Our latest Coastal Custom Boats Phoenix XL*

Our latest Coastal Custom Boats Phoenix XL... Headed to Sonny's Marine in Port O'Connor


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

Just out of curiosity and may be a really stupid question but, what are the qualifications of a scooter boat. What characteristics make a boat to be considered a scooter? Obviously size but where is the line drawn?


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Exploder said:


> Just out of curiosity and may be a really stupid question but, what are the qualifications of a scooter boat. What characteristics make a boat to be considered a scooter? Obviously size but where is the line drawn?


Good question and figure everyone has their own definition. I've always considered anything 18' or less with no sides.


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

scooters have the best lines .. too sexy with the low profile


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

Slimshady said:


> Good question and figure everyone has their own definition. I've always considered anything 18' or less with no sides.


Yeah I was kinda thinking the same thing but 16' or less. Flat bottom more or less with a tunnel and pretty much a bare bones very skinny water boat with little to no sides. Less than 100hp motor and definitely not a boat you would want to cross the open bay with any kind of chop. Still would like to know the so called guidelines if any that would consider a boat a scooter, not that it really matters....


----------



## Jopshua (May 22, 2016)

Exploder said:


> Yeah I was kinda thinking the same thing but 16' or less. Flat bottom more or less with a tunnel and pretty much a bare bones very skinny water boat with little to no sides. Less than 100hp motor and definitely not a boat you would want to cross the open bay with any kind of chop. Still would like to know the so called guidelines if any that would consider a boat a scooter, not that it really matters....


To me 16 is even pushing it unless it was really bare bones, but then again I have a vintage 10' glassed plywood scooter in my garage and a pretty purist idea of what a "real" scooter is. It's all subjective, an 18' SS Classic is theoretically a scooter compared to all the big bad mid 20 foot flats boats these days.

Your description looks pretty fair from someone who has grown up around some down and dirty basic scooters though. I'm talking lean to steer, no shift cable, no seat, sketchy to put 2 men on, couldn't even run a 40 OMC it's so light boats. Need to get some pics on here of me and my dad's rigs (his is 12 foot foam filled glass with a rounded nose) to show you where I'm coming from though, but both boats are buried in each of our messy garages so it'll be a while before I can get some good pics.


----------



## Hook_It (Aug 11, 2012)

*Needs a name...*

.


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

Jopshua said:


> To me 16 is even pushing it unless it was really bare bones, but then again I have a vintage 10' glassed plywood scooter in my garage and a pretty purist idea of what a "real" scooter is. It's all subjective, an 18' SS Classic is theoretically a scooter compared to all the big bad mid 20 foot flats boats these days.
> 
> Your description looks pretty fair from someone who has grown up around some down and dirty basic scooters though. I'm talking lean to steer, no shift cable, no seat, sketchy to put 2 men on, couldn't even run a 40 OMC it's so light boats. Need to get some pics on here of me and my dad's rigs (his is 12 foot foam filled glass with a rounded nose) to show you where I'm coming from though, but both boats are buried in each of our messy garages so it'll be a while before I can get some good pics.


I think under 18' is scooter. But 16 and under for sure. Mine is even called a "Skooter" lol

16' Dargel Skooter. 115 Etec, 8' power pole pro II, small GPS unit and a light bar on the front rack. Not the most bare bones but the basics for sure.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

jcsimmons said:


> I think under 18' is scooter. But 16 and under for sure. Mine is even called a "Skooter" lol
> 
> 16' Dargel Skooter. 115 Etec, 8' power pole pro II, small GPS unit and a light bar on the front rack. Not the most bare bones but the basics for sure.
> 
> ...


holy crud I bet that thing is unsafe at speed lol


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

gotmuddy said:


> holy crud I bet that thing is unsafe at speed lol


Lol. No, it's got a foreman custom prop. Lots of low end. Jumps up super fast and holds on plane at low speed. I run it at 4,700-5k for cruising and that is 28-33mph range. Handles it good, even in a chop it's not bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

Jopshua said:


> To me 16 is even pushing it unless it was really bare bones, but then again I have a vintage 10' glassed plywood scooter in my garage and a pretty purist idea of what a "real" scooter is. It's all subjective, an 18' SS Classic is theoretically a scooter compared to all the big bad mid 20 foot flats boats these days.
> 
> Your description looks pretty fair from someone who has grown up around some down and dirty basic scooters though. I'm talking lean to steer, no shift cable, no seat, sketchy to put 2 men on, couldn't even run a 40 OMC it's so light boats. Need to get some pics on here of me and my dad's rigs (his is 12 foot foam filled glass with a rounded nose) to show you where I'm coming from though, but both boats are buried in each of our messy garages so it'll be a while before I can get some good pics.


Yes, you pretty much described what I had in mind as a true scooter.


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

If someone was to put on a scooter boat tournament, what would the requirements be?


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

No sides


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hook_It said:


> .


broadhead. looks like arrow head


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Exploder said:


> If someone was to put on a scooter boat tournament, what would the requirements be?


That would be cool. I am thinking about making a bare bones scooter and running a mud motor.


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

I wonder how many people would be interested in a scooter boat only tournament?


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

Exploder said:


> I wonder how many people would be interested in a scooter boat only tournament?


I'm down, I say if we do it we do it in the lower laguna. That's where they came from.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

Love riding in my baby cat............but its for sale now


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

jcsimmons said:


> I'm down, I say if we do it we do it in the lower laguna. That's where they came from.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of Port Mansfield from the landcut down to the arroyo??????
$200.00 a boat/$100.00 a man?
1 day?
Artificial only?
2 man teams?
Weigh 6 fish consisting of no more than 2 reds?

Whos in????


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

Exploder said:


> Out of Port Mansfield from the landcut down to the arroyo??????
> $200.00 a boat/$100.00 a man?
> 1 day?
> Artificial only?
> ...


What timeframe you thinking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

jcsimmons said:


> What timeframe you thinking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know. Maybe late July? Would have to see what other tournaments are going on at the same time not to conflict with one another.


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

Exploder said:


> Don't know. Maybe late July? Would have to see what other tournaments are going on at the same time not to conflict with one another.


I'm down for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

Could be a fun deal!


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

Sounds like a blast! I am in for a scooter tourney.


----------



## Em1_crew (May 13, 2016)

I'll buy a scooter just to fish that tournament!! I don't think my 21ft SS counts as a scooter hahaha


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

If an 18' Classic is considered a scooter to you guys I'm in.


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

Trying to figure out scooter requirements. I may put something together for next year if I can get enough interest in it. Thinking somewhere around 10-15 boats max to start out with if I can get that many.


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

fishin shallow said:


> If an 18' Classic is considered a scooter to you guys I'm in.


I think your the end of the line for scooter. 18â€™ and no sides

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

Boat length and horse power obviously will be the determining factors. I'm thinking 16' and 90 hp should be the max limits but not set on anything just yet.


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

Exploder said:


> Boat length and horse power obviously will be the determining factors. I'm thinking 16' and 90 hp should be the max limits but not set on anything just yet.


If so Iâ€™m out. Iâ€™m 16â€™ and 115 hp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

jcsimmons said:


> If so Iâ€™m out. Iâ€™m 16â€™ and 115 hp
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm not set on anything yet.


----------



## ManualReel (Jun 12, 2017)

EastBay 14ft Scooter-T, all composite, 14ft long ? 6ft beam ? 9 inches of freeboard, built like a tank and much drier than you would ever think, check'em out on FB


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Kind of like judging beauty, if you think it is, then it probably is.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Whelp counts me out. 2' to long and 60 hp too much. 

But I agree. No more than 15'


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Hard rules?
Would you call my sled anything but a scooter?
It's 16'


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

Yeah. The interpretation of scooter is hard. Most think it has to be really small. My boat is a scooter, even by name. But they also make that same boat in up to 25â€™. No sides, draft and run in nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

pmgoffjr said:


> Hard rules?
> Would you call my sled anything but a scooter?
> It's 16'


Yeah it's a hard call to make? Where do you draw the line? What is considered a scooter? Have to cap it somewhere but where? It's all about length and horse power when it comes down to it. A guy with a 10' Mowdy and 25 horse motor competing with an 18' Shallow Sport with a 115 are not the same class. That's just my opinion. That's why I am guessing 16' max and 100 hp max. Center console.


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

Mine is 14.5 with a 50 hp Tohatsu. So I would fall way below the max size if it was 16' and 100 hp.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Who says a scooter has to be small? I grew around lots of home built plywood scooters and they were all different sizes. A couple of guys even had big scooters rigged out for shrimping complete with A frames. The common theme was no sides and a flat bottom. If it was a shallow water flat bottom boat with no sides it was a scooter. Didn't matter if it was 10' or 20'.


----------

